
Ask HN: Alternative container technologies for K8s in production? - ablekh
I would love to hear feedback on your or others&#x27; experiences of architecting, deploying and maintaining K8s production clusters, using alternative container technologies (e.g., AWS Firecracker &amp; Kata Containers, for micro-VMs, and containerd &amp; Singularity, instead of Docker, for containers). Pros, cons, use cases, tooling, cloud providers support, other aspects you want to mention ...
======
verdverm
GKE has containerd and gvisor as a drop-down on a per node pool basis. We use
this to isolate workloads on more restrictive runtimes. Not all containers
will work yet

~~~
ablekh
Thank you for sharing your experience. How different is gVisor from
containerd? Pros/cons?

